# Recomiendenme un rack de cajuela...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hola a todos!

Pues eso, por favor recomiendenme un rack de cajuela. Es solo para uso ocasional, o sea, cada vez que salgo a rodar, pero a veces me tiro viajes largos para llegar a donde ruedo (como 500kms ). Para dos bicis esta bien... o me conviene mas uno de tres aunque nomas lleve una o dos, por aquello de la resistencia?

Mas que nada es para eso, para viajes largos donde la bici no es practica llevarla dentro del auto porque la cajuela viene ocupada o por si de pronto me da por ir con un segundo cleto.

Normalmente llevo la bici adentro del auto, pero ya me ve feo mi esposa cada vez que bajo la bici mugrosa del auto y las tijeras de 150mm y manubrios de mas de 650mm no se llevan muy bien que digamos con las cajuelas.

Mi auto no tiene tiron (o jalon, o como se llame... un hitch pues) y las barras para el techo estan descartadas porque no estare usando el rack todo el tiempo.

Y de la mano de eso... alguien sabe quien vende (y que pueda enviar a domicilio) los Saris? Benotto vende Yakima y una marca que se llama BnB de la cual hay muy pocas referencias, pero tienen uno que se ve bien que es el Aerorack... aunque nunca he visto uno en persona.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda!!
Warp


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Normalmente llevo la bici adentro del auto, pero ya me ve feo mi esposa cada vez que bajo la bici mugrosa del auto y las tijeras de 150mm y manubrios de mas de 650mm no se llevan muy bien que digamos con las cajuelas.


Manubrios de mas de 650!!! pues que manejas warp? una moto? Ya en serio, hay una marca que se llama Hollywood que a mi me parece buena y barata, el sistema de amarre es bastente bueno. En lo personal no me laten mucho los yakima por tener tres puntos de anclaje con solo dos tensores.

La mejor opción sin embargo es poner el rack de techo y no preguntar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Manubrios de mas de 650!!! pues que manejas warp? una moto? Ya en serio, hay una marca que se llama Hollywood que a mi me parece buena y barata, el sistema de amarre es bastente bueno. En lo personal no me laten mucho los yakima por tener tres puntos de anclaje con solo dos tensores.
> 
> La mejor opción sin embargo es poner el rack de techo y no preguntar.


Gracias, Rito! Me parece haber visto los Hollywood anunciados en marranolibre... Los voy a checar.

Que haces levantado a esta hora? Ya a jetear listo para maniana, no?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Pues eso, por favor recomiendenme un rack de cajuela.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey Warp , el peor lugar y el mas peligroso para llevar una bici en el auto es en* ¡EL ASIENTO TRASERO !!!* , con un buen enfrenón a unos 70 kms por hora la bici va a seguir hacia delante ....

Los Bone y Sentinel de Saris salen muy buenos , prácticos y bien baratos . yo tengo uno de cada uno y ya tienen sus buenos años y como si nada, es mas los cinturones no presentan desgaste y los uso mínimo 4 veces por semana , uno es para tres y el otro es para dos , pero siempre cargo solo una bici la mía y ni una mas , no me gusta llevar mas que una , no me molesta si mi bici se raya o la rayo rodando en el campo , pero si me molesta que se lastime con el roce con otra en un rack .

Los de dos o tres bicis tienen los mismos anclajes , correas y etc etc , si nada mas vas con una bici o máximo dos , no le veo caso a comprar uno de tres , nada mas mas estorbo .

Saris lo consigues en casi cualquier tienda de bicis , el bones de dos bicis es baratón debe andar en unos 2500 , tiene buena calidad y no raya las bicis y se sujeta muy bien tanto la bici como el rack al auto .

Por ahí hay varias marcas baratitas en las megatiendas y en los Sam´s y Costco pero son una verdadera porquería, tubos y cinturones chafísimas , los enganches para el coche son verdaderamente deplorables y sujetar la bici y colocar el rack requiere amarrar todavía con unos mecates extras ja ja ja , claro cuestan menos de mil pesitos , pero son una verdadera "miercancía " chafa.

En algunas tiendas de descuento en USA todavía encuentras algunos Saris con el nombre de Graber que es lo mismo pero mas barato , ja ja ja

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey Warp , el peor lugar y el mas peligroso para llevar una bici en el auto es en* ¡EL ASIENTO TRASERO !!!* , con un buen enfrenón a unos 70 kms por hora la bici va a seguir hacia delante ....
> 
> ...


Gracias, TLB!

Ya le habia echado el ojo a los Saris Bones y si, como comentas, solo se hablan maravillas de ellos.

El unico pex es que en Tampico no lo consigo ni por equivocacion. Haber si encuentro como hacerme de uno.

En realidad, la bici no la llevo en el asiento trasero cuando salgo a carretera por lo que mencionas. Pero si tengo que desarmarla para meterla a la cajuela o bajar un asiento y asegurarla. Es un pex por el que ya no quiero pasar.

Gracias de vuelta!


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

También existen México los racks de la marca thule

Este modelo en concreto se ve muy bien, también hay modelos mas sencillos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

20lt said:


> También existen México los racks de la marca thule
> 
> Este modelo en concreto se ve muy bien, también hay modelos mas sencillos


De ese modelo en particular (que esta muy fregon!), he leido que marca la lamina de la cajuela con las gomas, que son mas bien puntiagudas y un poco duras.

Pero como dije, no he usado uno y es lo que he leido... aparte supongo que dependera de lo rigido de la cajuela, pero pues ya todas estan disenadas para deformarse asi que muy resistentes no son.

Me gusta mucho el concepto... esta muy fregon el diseno.

Alguna experiencia con otros modelos de Thule? Tiene buena reputacion la marca.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> De ese modelo en particular (que esta muy fregon!), he leido que marca la lamina de la cajuela con las gomas, que son mas bien puntiagudas y un poco duras.
> 
> Pero como dije, no he usado uno y es lo que he leido... aparte supongo que dependera de lo rigido de la cajuela, pero pues ya todas estan disenadas para deformarse asi que muy resistentes no son.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precisamente ahí radica el éxito de los Saris / Graber , las gomas son de muy buena calidad y no manchan ni rayan como otros , ademas están diseñados para que la presión contra la lamina se aplique en forma uniforme y amplia .

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/bike-rack/graber/guardian-iii/prd_354587_98crx.aspx

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/bike-rack/saris/bones-rack/prd_357577_98crx.aspx

Estos dos te los recomiendo ampliamente porque los he usado durante años y sin problema alguno , les ha llovido, asoleado y ahí están , ahí está .....como la Puerta de Alcalá .

Efectivamente el Thule Raceway Platform recomendado tiene un diseño muy atractivo, el principal pero que yo le veo es el precio.... cuesta 4 veces mas que un Bone o Guardian , pero bueno ... eso ya depende de tí .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> De ese modelo en particular (que esta muy fregon!), he leido que marca la lamina de la cajuela con las gomas, que son mas bien puntiagudas y un poco duras.
> 
> Pero como dije, no he usado uno y es lo que he leido... aparte supongo que dependera de lo rigido de la cajuela, pero pues ya todas estan disenadas para deformarse asi que muy resistentes no son.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precisamente ahí radica el éxito de los Saris / Graber , las gomas son de muy buena calidad y no manchan ni rayan como otros , ademas están diseñados para que la presión contra la lamina se aplique en forma uniforme y amplia .

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/bike-rack/graber/guardian-iii/prd_354587_98crx.aspx

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/bike-rack/saris/bones-rack/prd_357577_98crx.aspx

Estos dos te los recomiendo ampliamente porque los he usado durante años y sin problema alguno , les ha llovido, asoleado y ahí están , ahí está .....como la Puerta de Alcalá .

Efectivamente el Thule Raceway Platform recomendado tiene un diseño muy atractivo, el principal pero que yo le veo es el precio.... cuesta 4 veces mas que un Bone o Guardian , pero bueno ... eso ya depende de tí .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Eso que comentas mi buen Warp es la razón por la cual no me laten los racks de cajuela. He visto varios coches en los que sin importar marca o modelo, el rack termina por marcar la lamina, y es que los coches modernos estan hechos con material calibre "lata de chesco". 

Hace tiempo vi en GDL un VW crossfox que traia hitch instalado y un rack de los que se ponen ahi. Se me hizo buenisima opcion para dueños de coches chicos que no quieren usar barras. Le puedes meter cualquier bici (o cantidad de ellas) sin importar el peso. El detalle es que los hitches no son baratos, y falta que lo fabriquen para tu coche.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Eso que comentas mi buen Warp es la razón por la cual no me laten los racks de cajuela. He visto varios coches en los que sin importar marca o modelo, el rack termina por marcar la lamina, y es que los coches modernos estan hechos con material calibre "lata de chesco".
> 
> Hace tiempo vi en GDL un VW crossfox que traia hitch instalado y un rack de los que se ponen ahi. Se me hizo buenisima opcion para dueños de coches chicos que no quieren usar barras. Le puedes meter cualquier bici (o cantidad de ellas) sin importar el peso. El detalle es que los hitches no son baratos, y falta que lo fabriquen para tu coche.


Ya explore esa posibilidad.

Si hay un hitch para mi Corolla... pero no lo venden en el pais. Cuesta como un Benjamin, mas o menos. Mas el envio... mas el rack de hitch que generalmente es mas caro.

Al final, el chistecito sale casi igual de caro que poner uno de techo... que para uso ocasional, pues si se me hace un poco excesivo, aunque reconozco las ventajas de los racks de hitch. El unico pero que les pongo es que de pronto agarre el coche tu mujer con el rack puesto y lo deje embarrado en un reversazo (y de paso haga crema los soportes del chasis que son parte de la defensa en mi coche). :lol: Uno de cajuela es mas visible.

Si he visto las patas de los Saris y es amplia y suave. Creo que me voy a ir por ahi.

Vi tu PM, TLB... creo que voy a tomar esa ruta. Te aviso despues que rollo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> El unico pero que les pongo es que de pronto agarre el coche tu mujer con el rack puesto y lo deje embarrado en un reversazo (y de paso haga crema los soportes del chasis que son parte de la defensa en mi coche)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo ando en las mismas que tu Warp, ahí me avisas cuando te compres uno vale?

Por cierto, igual para mi está descartado el rack de techo, gasta más gasolina el coche y además por pen... ya tuve un accidente (se me olvidó la bici en un estacionamiento) con la bici arriba y no fué nada agradable ja ja. 

saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp;8204221
Pues eso said:


> 8204221]Hola a todos! hola, yo acabo de comprar un saris para tres bicis de ese modelo que es medio circular esta muy bueno ya que no toca para nada las bicis la cajuela del auto, este tambien lo venden para dos bicis de hecho yo queria el de dos pero estaba agotado, suerte.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Otro voto por los Saris, es lo mejor que he visto por mis rumbos. Acá los he visto en venta en las tiendas de Tekno Bike (creo que así se escribe) no se si haya alguna por tu rumbo.

Ni se te ocurra comprar unos de Auto Zone, a mi me regalaron uno y lo usé por no dejar... y en cambio él me dejó un par de bicis largadas en un citadino tope :-\

...Lo bueno es que averigué que mi cajuela soporta 2 bicis completas, siempre y cuando le saque ruedas y asientos


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Hola
Yo tengo dos un Thule y un saris el bones 3 y el mas versatil es el Bones, solo checa si a tu carro le queda bien porque no siempre se ajusta a todos los carros. Otra cosa tambien es que no todas las bicis se llevan bien con todos los racks; si tienes un hardtail casi no tendras problemas, pero si tienes una full suspension a veces se complica. Asi que mi consejo seria que le pidieras a alguien que te preste el rack solo para checar que tu bici no tiene problemas y que se ajuste a tu carro.

Si alguien te puede dar una mano desde USA puedes comprar el rack en http://washingtondc.craigslist.org donde puedes encontrar MUY buenos precios de partes y bicis.

Espero ser util.
Bye


----------



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Saris Bones*

Hola,

Yo tambien tengo un Bones y de verdad que es bien dinámico porque lo puedes ajustar perfectamente a cualquier coche.

Saludos...


----------

